# New Adhesive Decals



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I am rewriting our trailer build, and thought it might help to let people know that you can generate new or replacement decals on a computer and get them printed up to very large sizes.

Production limits generally depend on the printer, but we had some large diameter decals done for the trailer this year, and they were just over 800mm, in diameter, one for each side of the trailer body.

We couldn't buy the artwork, as Ruston Hornsby as a company is long gone, but we could get transfers, and one of these was scanned and cleaned up to give the printable image.

We haven't got anything too special, we use Paint Shop Pro 7 or 8 and a standard flat-bed scanner.

If you're going big, you'll have a lot of work to do in cleaning up surface scratches and printing defects, but the results can be very rewarding.

Our decals were produced from a scan of a 4" decal that we cleaned up. Here is the original scan, look at the damage on the foot of the 'R' at the bottom:










here are the blown up and repaired images:



















The section that has been cleaned up:










It isn't a 5-minute job, it took me 6 weeks of spare time to get the image up to scratch, but it came out beautifully:



















It is printed on heavy duty adhesive backing and laminated with clear film.

Peter


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Peter, how do you post multiple images, I cannot seem to do it?
Can you PM me to save the embarrassment?

bob


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had some decals made up for an earlier van in the following manner:

We showed Whippets, so I went down to the local Brownhills and took a couple of photos of the decal on a Laika motorhome (a group of running hounds). A friend had them made up in various sizes and colours which I stuck on the van.  

Total cost ..... a few beers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Blobsta said:


> Peter, how do you post multiple images, I cannot seem to do it?
> Can you PM me to save the embarrassment?
> 
> bob


I wondered the same thing Peter, but I'm not afraid of embarrassment :lol: :lol: (I'd not have the time) so fire away.

Good bit of doctoring BTW.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

To add images as attachments, click Post Reply right at the bottom of the page which is displayed under Quick Reply, and just above the row of social media links and this will open new page.

Just under the text box you use to enter your comments you will see a section headed 'Add an attachment''. 

Click browse, select your file then click OK in the dialog box
Enter comment if you wish
Click add attachment

If you would like to add more images, just repeat the process above.

I hope this helps,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We add the pictures by using the IMG tags, not by adding attachments as Chris details above.

If you use the button in the menu above your post (marked Img in a box) you will get a start and finish IMG tag.

The picture has to be hosted elsewhere, that's the difference, so we put the url of the picture in between the IMG tags and up it comes.

If I put the link in a post, the software will parse that into an image, there's no quick way I can show it on screen, perhaps I'll do a screen dump.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is a screen dump of a Forum page with the IMG tags embedded in the text to show a picture on-screen.










This is an edit of a real post, and is similar to that which we get on MHF if we edit one of our own posts with images embedded.

The IMG tags tell the Forum software that this is a picture to be displayed, not just a URL. If you changed the tags to URL instead of IMG, the web address would come up as a clickable address and when clicked you'll be taken to that picture on our website, instead of it displaying here in my post.

Peter


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Great job on the artwork restoration.
How did you get the adhesive decals printed ? Yourself, or did you use a signwriter/printer ? They look a bit bigger than a standard A4.

Happy New Year


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Great job on the artwork restoration.
> How did you get the adhesive decals printed ? Yourself, or did you use a signwriter/printer ? They look a bit bigger than a standard A4.
> 
> Happy New Year


Solvent inkjet printed, they are just over 800mm diameter.

http://www.gel-signs.co.uk/

Mick is a great guy and very good technically, he does all of our company labels as well.

Peter


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks,Peter.
Super link - now tucked away for future ref.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Thanks,Peter.
> Super link - now tucked away for future ref.


We've dealt with Mick for a lot of years, nothing is too much trouble, he's a really nice guy.

Peter


----------

